# New mystery book on Black Library - Rebirth?



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/Blog/merry-christmas-2012.html

They just sent out an email with an advert for the new Ahriman book as mentioned in the respective thread. But theres also a teaser trailer for a new book to be announced in january.

'For seven days and seven nights his mind teetered on the edge of madness. But at midnight on the seventh day rebirth would come.' 

Which is followed by what which looks like a sleeping face.


I can only think of one character whom this fits on: Mephiston, the Lord of Death

http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Mephiston

* Rebirth *

While fighting as part of the relief force for Hades Hive during the Second War for Armageddon campaign, Calistarius became a victim of the Red Thirst. After being inducted into the Death Company, he took part in the assault on an Ecclesiarchy building and was one of many trapped inside when the building collapsed during battle. For seven days, Calistarius lay trapped in the rubble, teetering on the edge of death and madness. Somehow, rather than succumbing to the Red Thirst, he managed to conquer it. By sheer strength of will he was able to suppress and hold in check the feelings of rage and the desire for blood, and in doing so he became something more. On the seventh night he burst free of his rocky tomb, reborn as Mephiston, the Lord of Death


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Yup, first thought went straight to Mephiston, soon as I saw the seven days and seven nights. It's undoubtedly about him. Could be an amazing book, wonder whose writing it though. I'm dearly hoping for one of my preferred trio, ADB, Abnett or Wraight and hoping against all hope that it isn't Swallow.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Personally dont get the hate for Swallow. Ive enjoyed his Blood Angels writtings.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Angel of Blood said:


> Yup, first thought went straight to Mephiston, soon as I saw the seven days and seven nights.


So did mine. The seven days was what tipped me off.

This will be about Brother Calistarius becoming Mephiston, the Lord of Death, and beating the Black Rage. Epic is the only appropriate word.


LotN


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Angel of Blood said:


> I'm dearly hoping for one of my preferred trio, ADB, Abnett or Wraight


That's certainly my preferred trio, but I highly doubt Wraight or Abnett is doing it...maybe ADB because he's done Flesh Tearers 



> and hoping against all hope that it isn't Swallow.


I hear you brother...perhaps Andy Smillie is doing it. Seriously, please don't let it be Swallow. I still think of Fear to Tread with utter disappointment


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Brother Lucian said:


> Personally dont get the hate for Swallow. Ive enjoyed his Blood Angels writtings.


Same here.



MontytheMighty said:


> I hear you brother...perhaps Andy Smillie is doing it. Seriously, please don't let it be Swallow. I still think of Fear to Tread with utter disappointment


I don't. But I hope that Smillie isn't writing it. I just can't get into his work. I don't find it bad, but it's not good either.


LotN


----------



## Vitarus (Apr 9, 2012)

I'd much rather have a book than an ebook, but I doubt I'll be so lucky. The problem is, it might be an audiobook, which I really hate. Well, 16 days will tell...


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

Vitarus said:


> I'd much rather have a book than an ebook, but I doubt I'll be so lucky. The problem is, it might be an audiobook, which I really hate. Well, 16 days will tell...


I think this will be a collectors edition novella.


----------



## Vitarus (Apr 9, 2012)

A collector's edition actual physical book of Mephiston I'll buy! Being Vitarus, I'm sorta obligated.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

The "7 days" thing could easily be a red herring—we're also expecting a story in the near future about the Death Guard being afflicted by the Destroyer Hive.

Still, yeah, Mephiston seems most likely.


----------



## Eroldren (Dec 13, 2012)

Lord of the Night said:


> I don't. But I hope that Smillie isn't writing it. I just can't get into his work. I don't find it bad, but it's not good either.


More than likely I betting it'll be David Annandale. Looks like he's apparently keen on writing more about Mephiston since he's already done so earlier with "Eclipse of Hope".


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I am hoping that the author is either Swallow or Annandale. I have immensely enjoyed all of their work that I have read thus far.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

A story about Mephiston is something I really shouldn't miss, but after reading all of Swallows other Blood Angels work, I will be very _very_ apprehensive about buying this if it is him.


----------



## Vitarus (Apr 9, 2012)

I'd guess it's the obvious sequel to Eclipse of Hope, with flashbacks of Mephiston's rebirth.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> I don't. But I hope that Smillie isn't writing it. I just can't get into his work. I don't find it bad, but it's not good either


I can't take seriously someone who ranked Fear to Tread as the number one HH book when it was released

We'll just have to agree to disagree


----------

